# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  Class 'CHtml' not found

## hamid811

سلام من میخوام در yii2 از CHtml استفاده کنم use yii\helpers\Html; رو هم زدم ولی بازم این خطارو میده

----------


## charcharkh

اینو بخون 
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...idview-in-yii2

----------


## mohsen6500

خب دوست عزیز قسمتی از کدت رو بزار تا ببینیم
ممکنه تو یه صفحه رو از یک صفحه دیگه باز کرده باشی و توی صفحه اصلیت این باشه اما توی صفحه ی دومت نباشه، اینها رو چک کن

----------

